# Low Birth Weight Babies and IBS...



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Could this be true, I was a low weight birth baby.http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/em/fr/-/2/hi/health/5384826.stm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe,however i was somewhat big.I got IBS later tho.


----------

